# another good day



## john19485 (Sep 7, 2018)

Getting some movement, on this kid ,that was having trouble ,getting into the Navy .
I’m Mike Waters. I work Congressman Gianforte’s veteran and military affairs for the State of Montana. I was passed your email regarding XXXXXXXX and his efforts to join the Navy. I would like to discuss it further with you, or directly with Terrance. Please call my office in Billings at 406-969-1736. I’m not sure what could be done; since it is medical. But, I am always willing to listen and try. I look forward to hearing from you.



Received this later
Congressman Gianforte's office Thanks John. for taking the time and interest to help a young Montanan


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

How nice!


----------

